# Mk5 2.5 vs Mk6 2.5



## Brian_Derr (Jan 11, 2022)

Okay so I have a 07 mk5 2.5 jetta with a high mileage motor and I’d like to replace it. I have a 2011 mk6 2.5 motor and transmission sitting in the garage. What would it take to put the 2011 motor in my 07?


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

The engine codes are the same so I believe you should be set


----------



## marcscar02 (Feb 2, 2021)

Brian_Derr said:


> Okay so I have a 07 mk5 2.5 jetta with a high mileage motor and I’d like to replace it. I have a 2011 mk6 2.5 motor and transmission sitting in the garage. What would it take to put the 2011 motor in my 07?


As long as you use the mk6 ecu/wiring harness I can't see how this could be an issue. The harness between the mk5 and mk6 are extremely different.

Where are you located and how many miles are on the 07 motor? I may be interested in buying it off of you.


----------

